# VOIP > Software Reviews >  SipX

## Billgout

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς το SipX? Φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον.....

----------


## Vigor

Μεταφέρθηκε by Vigor @ 21:19 Τετ 06 Σεπ 2006
Στην νεοδημιουργηθείσα Θ. Ενότητα 'VOIP Software Reviews'.

----------


## acoul

το έχω σηκώσει στο domain aifnis.ozo.com με proxy τον aifnis.ozonet.awmn ... ωραίο δείχνει αλλά θέλει διάβασμα ...

----------

